# Thời tiết thay đổi trẻ ho viêm họng kéo dài mẹ phải làm gì để con khỏe mạnh



## Ovixbaby (8/10/20)

GIẢI QUYẾT CÁC VẤN ĐỀ VỀ HỌNG
OVIX HỌNG – KHÔNG KHÁNG SINH
SỬ DỤNG TRONG TRƯỜNG HỢP:
Đau rát họng/viêm họng cấp/mạn/hạt
viêm amidan





Dung dịch vệ sinh họng Ovix

ĐỐI TƯỢNG SỬ DỤNG:
Trẻ trên 18 tháng ( dưới 18 tháng tuổi nên dung ovix baby mũi dễ chịu hơn
Người lớn viêm họng nặng.
Dùng được cho PNCT khi viêm họng

THÀNH PHẦN: Glucose, Thất diệp nhất chi hoa, nano bạc, cồn 20 độ

CÔNG DỤNG: Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và giảm các triệu chứng viêm họng, viêm Amidan, ho do đờm.






CÁCH DÙNG:
Trẻ con: ngày 3-4 lần, mỗi lần 2 ấn ( xịt sau ăn).
Người lớn: ngày 5-6 lần, mỗi lần 4 ấn.
HIỆU QUẢ CẢM NHẬN RÕ RỆT SAU 3 NGÀY SỬ DỤNG.
Lưu ý: không uống lại nước ngay sau khi xịt.
————–
OVIX HỌNG – LÀ DUNG DỊCH VỆ SINH HỌNG.

Đặt hàng liên hệ 0348966862


----------

